# driver per S3 Unichrome e portage

## mancausofts

Ho una S3 Unichrome e stavo scaricando i driver da sito s3, ma prima di installarli volevo sapere se questo driver c'è nel portage di gentoo e come si chiama.

il cip è:

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
```

Last edited by mancausofts on Tue Dec 21, 2004 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

forse è nel kernel ? hai già guardato ?

se sei sicuro che possa trovarsi nel portage, ci hai guardato?

----------

## mancausofts

nel kernel non c'è :'(

nel portage non so, ho fatto qualche emerge -s con varie parole chiavi ma non ho trovato nulla

----------

## /\/\auri

mi spiace dirtelo ma ho paura che nel portage non ci sia niente

io ho dovuto togliere l'xorg che avevo su (con driver vesa) e mettere l'xorg-unichrome, una versione apposita per le schede via che non è nel portage

ho ancora dei problemi da risolvere (non riesco ad abilitare il drm) ma almeno ho x funzionante con le estensioni xv (che è la ragione principale per cui ho tolto il driver vesa)

se hai intenzione di provare uppa la discussione che ti dò qualche dettaglio in più

----------

## randomaze

Se non ricordo male i driver sul sito di via sono binari e van bene solo su XFree 4.3...

 */\/\auri wrote:*   

> ho ancora dei problemi da risolvere (non riesco ad abilitare il drm) ma almeno ho x funzionante con le estensioni xv (che è la ragione principale per cui ho tolto il driver vesa)

 

In teoria ci sarebbe anche il driver via nell'Xorg standard, l'ho provato per un un giorno non venendo a capo dei seguenti problemi:

- Lo schermo andava a 1400x1050 e non c'era modo di abbassare la risoluzione

- All'uscita di X la console risutava "sporca" ed inutilizzabile

Ho variato un paio di cose, non sono venuto a capo dei problemi e sono tornato ai VESA che comuqnue fanno quel che mi serve.

Voi avete incontrato gli stessi problemi miei?

----------

## AIgor

Se non ho capito male, per il drm, le schede unichrome sono supportate dalla versione cvs del dri project:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building

Io personalmente mi sono compilato i sorgenti per la mia scheda savage ed i risultati sono notevoli. Se volete fare però una prova veloce, sono disponibili nel sito gli snapshot precompilati. In tutti e due i casi fate comunque attenzione perchè opengl-update sposta alcune librerie da /usr/X11R6/lib a /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib.

----------

## Inuyasha

ho scaricato gli ebuild del xorg-unicrhome li ho aggiunti e poi ho cercato di emergerli ma mi dà il seguente errore :

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc/config/imake'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrapdepend'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="cc" bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc/config/imake'

+ mkdir bootstrap

mv *.o bootstrap

+ mv imake bootstrap

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto imakeonly

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc/config/imake'

O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w   -I../../include -I../../exports/include/X11  -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                              -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                              -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO     -DCPP_PROGRAM="\"cpp\"" -DHAS_MERGE_CONSTANTS=`if  -fmerge-constants -xc /dev/null -S -o /dev/null 2> /dev/null 1> /dev/null; then echo 1; else echo 0; fi`       -DXVENDORNAME='"The X.Org Foundation"' -DXVENDORNAMESHORT='"X.Org"'   -c -o imake.o imake.c

/bin/sh: O2: command not found

make[2]: [imake.o] Error 127 (ignored)

rm -f imake

o imake -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w      imake.o       -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

/bin/sh: o: command not found

make[2]: [imake] Error 127 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc/config/imake'

make -w xmakefile

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc'

rm -f xmakefile

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s xmakefile -DTOPDIR=. -DCURDIR=.

make[2]: ./config/imake/imake: Command not found

make[2]: *** [xmakefile] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [imake.bootstrap] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 697, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> xorg-unichrome-6.7.0-r20

 

Perché vuoi usare quell'anticaglia?

xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r27.ebuild

Da me ha compilato senza problemi....

(i problemi al momento vengono quando esco da X e ritorno in console ma non dispero di trovare una soluzione....)

----------

## Inuyasha

era l'ebuild più nuvo che avevo trovato, ho scariacto questo che mi hai dato e ora provo 

cmq da che sito lo prendi?

----------

## Inuyasha

dove prendo " digest-xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r27" ???

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> dove prendo " digest-xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r27" ???

 

Il digest dei pacchetti che non sono in portage va fatto manualmente.

La sequenza dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo:

```
# Scarichi i vari pacchetti

emerge -f xorg-unichrome

# Cambi directory per comodita

cd /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-unichrome

# Creazione del digest

ebuild xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r27.ebuild digest

# Emergi tutto

emerge xorg-unichrome
```

----------

## Inuyasha

Compilati  :Very Happy: 

c'è qualche file di configurazione da cambiare  o qualche comando ? Oppure basta l'emerge?

Ho cercato in giro qualche howto per l'xorg-unichrome a non neho trovati :'(

edit: ho modificato xorg.conf aggiungengo load "glx" e load "dri" ma in driver ho lasciato vesa

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> Ho cercato in giro qualche howto per l'xorg-unichrome a non neho trovati :'(

 

Sappi che lo stiamo scrivendo in questo thread   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> edit: ho modificato xorg.conf aggiungengo load "glx" e load "dri" ma in driver ho lasciato vesa

 

Non so se i soliti "X - configure" o "xorgcfg" possono fare qualcosa, prova.

Io ho usato direttamente la configurazione che avevo sistemato per Xorg liscio, seguendo le indicazioni della pagina di pagina di documentazione.

Adesso non posso dirti che opzioni ho usato... nel caso ti posto la mia conf questa sera.

----------

## Inuyasha

appena metto come driver via appena faccio startx si spegne il monito ho provato ad aggiungerci anche queste opzioni ma niente

```
 Driver      "via"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "ActiveDevice" "LCD"

    Option "PanelSize" "1024x768"

    Option "TVType" "PAL"

```

ed anche 

```
 Driver      "via"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "ActiveDevice" "LCD,TV"

    Option "PanelSize" "1024x768"

    Option "TVType" "PAL"

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> appena metto come driver via appena faccio startx si spegne il monito ho provato ad aggiungerci anche queste opzioni ma niente
> 
> ```
>  Driver      "via"
> 
> ...

 

Prova a mettere anche:

```
Option "NoDDCValue" "yes" 
```

(...sto andando a memoria, spero sia quella che penso....)

Di che monitor stiamo parlando?

----------

## Inuyasha

monitor del portatile

cosa è DFP? lo posso impostare invece di lcd

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> cosa è DFP? lo posso impostare invece di lcd

 

Non ne ho la più pallida idea.

Con la modifica che ti ho detto funziona qualcosa?

----------

## Inuyasha

no sempre uguale

----------

## randomaze

Ricordavo giusto... 

comunque faccio il punto su quello che sono riuscito a fare.

Questa é la mia configurazione:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "KM400"

        Driver      "via"

        VendorName  "VIA Technologies, Inc."

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "HWCursor"

        Option "AGPMode"   "4"

        Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option "DPMS"     "on" 

        Option "ActiveDevice" "CRT"

        Option "Refresh" "72"

        Option "NoDDCValue" "yes" 

EndSection
```

Nota che l'unica opzione che mi ha cambiato la vita é stata NoDDCValue... prima andava solo a 1400x1050 e io mi ostinavo a voler mettere un valore che mi dicono "boolean" dicendogli true/false... poi ho scoperto che bisognava dirgli "yes"

Le opzioni "AGPMode" "AGPFastWrite" "EnablePageFlip" "DPMS" "Refresh" le ho aggiunte in seguito cercando di migliorare (ma non ho avuto nulla di visibile)... forse dovrei provare a mettere "yes" anche li  :Rolling Eyes: 

L'accellerazione 2D funziona benissimo (ma giá andava con Xorg normale) e riesco ad avere la modalitá xv (con Xorg liscio non riuscivo).

Di contro quando esco da X e ritorno al framebuffer questo é sporco e inusabile (sempre avuto questo problema, Xorg liscio, patchato, ...) e in un breve tentativo non sono riuscito a mettere su il DRI.

Tu hai lo schermo nero, con ctrl-alt-backspace riesci a ritornare al framebuffer? Hai guardato cosa dicono i log di Xorg?

----------

## Inuyasha

non ho schermo nero si spegne proprio il monitor,  sia se faccio crtl+alt+backspace siao se faccio crtl+alt+f1 non cambia nulla. per poter uscire faccio  crtl+alt+f1 poi ctrl+C e poi scrivo reboot per riavviare tutto con monitor spento

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> non ho schermo nero si spegne proprio il monitor,  sia se faccio crtl+alt+backspace siao se faccio crtl+alt+f1 non cambia nulla. per poter uscire faccio  crtl+alt+f1 poi ctrl+C e poi scrivo reboot per riavviare tutto con monitor spento

 

Ok, allora, dopo tale reboot vai a vedere il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Se vuoi mandamelo pure via mail...

----------

## Inuyasha

Fatto, per il file Xorg.0.log clicca qui

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> Fatto, per il file Xorg.0.log clicca qui

 

Ti commento un poco le informazioni che si vedono a colpo d'occhio:

```
(--) VIA(0): Chipset: "K8M800"

(WW) VIA(0): This device seems to be a VIA Unichrome Pro K8M800.

(WW) VIA(0): There is no specific support for this device yet in this driver.

(WW) VIA(0): Please contact unichrome.sourceforge.net ASAP to resolve this.
```

Direi che il tuo chipset non é supportato. Tra l'altro ti anticipo giá che mi sa che per quel chipset ci sono problemi anche con la release 29 (uscita due giorni fa) dato che ho visto passare in ml la mail di uno che vede l'immagine quadruplicata.

IMHO tutti i tuoi problemi derivano da questo, comunque continuo la lettura del file...

```
Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1024" not supported by driver.

...

Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync
```

Le prime due righe si riferiscono a modalitá video che vengono rifiutate, mentre le altre sono le modalitá video accettate. 

Il tuo portatile supporta la 1024x768@75 ?

```
...

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "via"

(II) VIA(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

...
```

Qui dice che non riesce a caricare il modulo del kernel relativo al dri (stai usando un kernel con supporto unichrome? quale?) e conseguentemente non ci sono i device

```
(WW) VIA(0): [Xv] Unsupported Chipset. X video functionality disabled.

(WW) VIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) VIA(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) VIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) VIA(0): Option "Refresh" is not used

(WW) VIA(0): Option "NoDDCValue" is not used
```

La prima linea dice che xv sará disabilitato per il discorso del chipset, le altre linee invece hanno sorpreso anche me, visto che dice che tutte le opzioni sono disabilitate (compresa l'ultima, quella che ti ho consigliato). Ho controllato nel io log e riporta le stesse scritte. Mi sa che, rispetto al driver VIA di Xorg "liscio" cambiano anche le opzioni acettate dal modulo. Direi che questo modulo/patch non finisce mai di sorprendere...

In conclusione, non mi sembra che il tuo problema derivi dal non completo supporto per il tuo chipset.

----------

## Inuyasha

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  Le prime due righe si riferiscono a modalitá video che vengono rifiutate, mentre le altre sono le modalitá video accettate. 
> 
> Il tuo portatile supporta la 1024x768@75 ?

  si

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  Qui dice che non riesce a caricare il modulo del kernel relativo al dri (stai usando un kernel con supporto unichrome? quale?
> 
> 

 

io ho come kernel il 2.6.10-rc2 non èper unichrome dove lo prendo quello per unicrhome?

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> io ho come kernel il 2.6.10-rc2 non èper unichrome dove lo prendo quello per unicrhome?

 

Non ti risolverebbe il problema. Comunque i kernel della serie -mm dovrebbero avere una patch per l'unichrome... che non riesco a far andare.

----------

## Inuyasha

sai dove posso prendere via via che escono gli ebuild aggiornati di xorg-unicrhome?

----------

## Inuyasha

ho provato a mettere l'ultmo xorg-unicrome (rc29) ma come avevi già detto ancora non il mio chipset non è supportato :'(((  cmq ora va un pò meglio cioè si vede come quando su un monitor CRT si sbaglia ad impostare la frequenza di aggiornamento, cioè mi si vede che balla doppio e l'immagine spostata più a sinistra che spunta da destra e più in alto che spunta da sotto :'( mi sa che l'unica sol è aspettare nuove versioni e sperare

----------

## randomaze

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> ho provato a mettere l'ultmo xorg-unicrome (rc29)

 

Si adesso lo ho messo su anche io... cambiando il nome all'ebuild.

Se sei interessato a essere aggiornato/fare test/segnalare bug nella homepage del progetto ci sono i link a 3 mailing list: User, Development e CVS (dove segnalano i commit)...

----------

## randomaze

E' stato rilasciato ieri Unichrome-X-r30.

Modificato il nome dell'ebuild ho installato e ho visto che (a me) risolve il problema del "ritorno al framebuffer".  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

L'ebuild e' disponibile anche nella sezione download di gentoo-italia.

----------

## randomaze

Per la release 6.8.2 di X.org Hanno rinominato gli ebuild, adesso non c'é più un xorg-unichrome ma un più standard: xorg-x11-6.8.2-r3002.ebuild

Si può scaricare l'ebuild da mettere in overlay in questa pagina.

----------

